# direct wiring l6006c aquastat



## cmac842 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a dominion #1 coal furnace in my house. At present I have the circulating pump on a plug.when i want the pump on I plug it in.I 
bought a l6006c aquastat an want it to run the circulator only . can somone explain to me how to wire it. stat to pump to plug. if I have posted this question in wrong section please tell me since this is my first time on this site


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Cmac I m headin out the door BUT..... Answer these questions and when I get back I can help you or with this info someone else can also before I get back.  The aquastat - do you want the pump to come on on a temp rise or temp fall meaning contacts opening or closing to start or stop the pump?  This will help answer which terminals you will use on your aquastat.  If terminals are labelled RBW or N/O,N/C, C = common you will be breaking one set of wires re: the hot line through your aquastat the white/neutral will stay solid from plug bypassing switch straight to motor.  Your motor should have thermal protection/overload as I do not know what your breaker size is for that plug (probably 15 amps) this will still be safe.  If you want your pump to start on a temp rise depending where your aquastat is set at, use terminals common and normally open or R to B.  If you want your pump to start on a temp fall, use terminals N/C and C or R to W.  The aquastat just breaks your hot line or closes your hot line to start and stop your pump.  Will check in on you later.

N of 60


----------



## cmac842 (Oct 28, 2007)

i would like the pump to start when the temp goes up


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 28, 2007)

I answered this in the other forum, but you provided more information here, so follow Northof60's directions as to the proper terminals to connect to. The L6006C is what's known as an SPDT-switched aquastat, which means that it can either make or break the connection on rise, depending on how you connect the wires to the terminals on the aqastat. Here's what I said in the other thread:

The easiest way is to wire it direct. The aquastat is just a switch. Run two black wires into the aquastat and connect them to the terminals. If it has three terminals, figure out which two you’re going to use. If it’s a Honewell, it will tell you which ones on the inside of the cover. “Open” means a broken connection and “closed” means a completed connection.

Anyway, I can’t explain it; I had to draw it out. I’m not much of an electrician, but this is the way I do it. I left the ground out, but the ground from the power source connects to the ground terminal on the pump. No ground needed to the aquastat.

You also want to set the differential. Again, on a Honeywell stat, it’s that white wheel with the black numbers on it. I believe they go from 0 to 25, or something in that range. That’s the number of degrees it will swing beyond the setpoint before it makes or breaks the connection again. So, if you want to make the connection at 140 degrees to run the pump and your differential is set to 10, the stat will allow the temp to drop to 130 before it turns the pump off. One more thing to play with.


----------



## cmac842 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have hooked it up and thanks to your help is working perfectly.
thank you very much, I apreciate all your help


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 29, 2007)

cmac842 said:
			
		

> I have hooked it up and thanks to your help is working perfectly.
> thank you very much, I apreciate all your help




    Good for you cmac.  Welcome to the hearth.  Thanks Eric. Nice simple drawing. Wish I could use this computer to its potential. Im
still havin problems downsizing picts to put on this site.  N of 60


----------

